# Fire and Ice-grill cooler combo



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

For the people that were interested in my Grill/Cooler combo at the outing and for everybody else that wants one.

Meijers has them onsale for $139.99 ..... thats cheaper than the $165 that I paid!!!!!!(wife is going to get the price adjustment today )

Fantastic setup!!!!!


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Menards has them in their sale flyer for 127.00 Meijer had them on sale for 100.00 but that was a while ago


----------

